

Hudson moves to Github - gizzlon
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Now-Hudson-moves-to-Github-1190087.html

======
brown9-2
A statement from Sonatype on this:

 _First, I’d like to address some misinformation. The use of Github itself was
never an issue. It was how the original movement of the sources to Github was
executed, and why, that created tension. Github is just a tool and it is a
better choice for source control, at least in the short term, for several
reasons:

...

We proposed using Github on the Hudson list, and in short order agreement was
reached and the move was initiated. Winston did the infrastructure work last
night to push the sources for Hudson over to Github. It was really that
Simple. It’s amazing how smoothly things go when you clearly communicate your
intentions to all stakeholders. We hope to keep improving the infrastructure
for Hudson so if you’re interested please join the Hudson Dev list!_

[http://www.sonatype.com/people/2011/02/hudson-moves-to-
githu...](http://www.sonatype.com/people/2011/02/hudson-moves-to-github-were-
not-forking-around/)

This guy seems incapable of making a statement about the Oracle Hudson without
taking potshots at it's creators and former leaders.

~~~
wyuenho
Making a big decision is always a simple matter when you have only 2 people
left to talk to.

------
gmack
FWIW, we have followed along this move at Etsy, where we've been using this CI
server for many months now.

We started out with Hudson, but after observing the unethical shenanigans from
Oracle (particularly the erasure of the author's contributions from their
wiki), we moved to Jenkins.

------
oomkiller
This is ridiculous. Oracle and Sonatype are just trying to confuse the users
into downloading the old and undeveloped hudson by moving to github. From my
perspective this is a childish and immature move by both companies.

~~~
igrekel
Undeveloped? I didn't follow every detail of the Hudson-Jenkins story but I
thought the split was relatively recent. Have the codebases diverged that much
since then? I would expect to still be relatively the same. Or are you
referring to future development?

~~~
oomkiller
Yes, I am referring to future development. While it's possible that some
development will continue on Hudson, the main contributors are sided with
Jenkins.

------
bernardwilson
How Ironic indeed.

Oracle insist that the hosting must be on java.net. Sonatype state that it's
'standard practice' to host on a 'blessed' repository.

Short memories indeed.

~~~
jancona
FWIW, here's the Oracle rep saying that Github wasn't an issue:
[http://java.net/projects/hudson/lists/dev/archive/2011-02/me...](http://java.net/projects/hudson/lists/dev/archive/2011-02/message/165)

------
smackay
Is this simply a move to sow seeds of confusion or point to something more
fundamentally wrong with java.net?

I visited java.net recently to find out more about the Java Advanced Imaging
project (which I discovered has some issues) but after seeing page after page
of locked projects it will be a long time before I return, if ever.

~~~
Lewisham
The reason Jenkins nee Hudson was moving to GitHub in the first place was that
Java.net was fundamentally broken; long outages, SVN was clearly not the right
way for a project like Hudson to be run (commits came from all plugin authors,
so the repo was touched constantly), fairly useless interface. The week long
unnotified outage was just the final straw, the community had been asking for
GitHub for a long time.

That they've now done this shows just how bitter, twisted and mercenary
they've become. After this whole affair started from a move to GitHub, it's
now magically the right thing? I very much doubt it. It's Oracle doing
everything they can to try and screw Kohsuke and Jenkins.

Note that this is the same Jason Van Zyl that passive-aggressively deleted
Kohsuke's edit history from the Hudson wiki.

~~~
masklinn
> this is the same Jason Van Zyl that passive-aggressively deleted Kohsuke's
> edit history

I don't think this was passive at all. It was an aggressive-aggressive action,
his response to Kohsuke's inquiries on the subject were passive-aggressive.

~~~
brown9-2
I'm not sure who has been coming off worse in these post-fork actions - Oracle
or Sonatype (Van Zyl's company).

~~~
jrockway
Oracle already had the lowest reputation possible. Sonatype had no reputation
before the incident, and now they have a bad one. So I think Sonatype loses,
because the way consultants like Sonatype get hired is quite different than
how Oracle products get bought.

Oh well, at least it's _fun_ to be an egomaniac that destroys communities...

------
preek
Wow, the bad press really got to Oracle. I'm impressed. Anyway, they have
proven to be unreliable and have shown a very dangerous view of Open Source.

I hope this turns out well for the original contributors, but I'm afraid that
months from now "the regular folk" will have forgotten this quarrel and chose
the proven name Hudson over Jenkins. I will do my best to prevent this in my
wider network.

------
wyuenho
If there was a way to down-vote a project on Github, I'd down-vote Hudson into
oblivion. Just let it go Oracle, you lost. Stop being like the kid that pulls
the girl's ponytail because she called you a fatty. You are a fatty.

~~~
cf
The closest approximation to this is how many people are watching a project.
Sometimes when I can't figure out which fork is the main one, I use this.

------
jcromartie
What a mess. It's really too bad that Oracle seems to be fouling up every
aspect of their relationship to the Java community. I am truly worried about
the fate of JVM libraries and languages.

------
wnoise
Will the SHA-1s match up and will it be easy to pull from one into the other?

------
xbryanx
If anyone's looking for an alternative (yes, an expensive one), I've been
extremely happy with Atlassian's Bamboo CI tool for a couple years now.

~~~
jsvaughan
and more to the point, Team City is free for up to 20 devs.

Potentially Hudson has a richer range of plugins, but both TC + Bamboo are a
lot nicer to use.

